# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Φοβος για το άγνωστο

## serios

Γράφω στην κατηγορία Αυτοανάλυση γνωρίζοντας ότι δεν θα πάρω απάντηση. Δεν αποζητώ απάντηση όχι γιατί ήδη έχω δώσει μια στον εαυτό μου κ κατέληξα κάπου αλλά για να γίνει τροφή για σκέψη σε όσους το διαβάσουν.

Εκεί που ταξίδευα στο λεωφορείο πηγαίνοντας στην διδπλανή πόλη δεν ξέρω πως σκεφτόμουν σχετικά με τον φόβο.
Πάσχω από ψύχωση και ο φόβος σε διάφορες κλίμακες του με συντροφεύει.

Έτσι σκέφτηκα την παρακάτω εικόνα.
Ολοι ήμασταν κάποτε μικροί. Όλοι είχαμε την εμπειρία από το φως στο δωμάτιο να μείνουμε και να κοιμηθούμε κάποια στιγμή με σβηστό φως σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι.
Πόσοι από μας μπορούν να πουν ότι δεν φοβήθηκαν;;
Τι έχει προηγηθεί άραγε και δημιουργήθηκε αυτό το συναίσθημα;;

Ισως στο μυαλό μας το ονομάζουμε άγνωστο. Οταν έχεις ''κλειστά'' στην ουσία τα μάτια δημιουργείται ένα αίσθημα ανημπόριας. 
Είναι στο ένστικτό μας να φοβόμαστε το σκοτάδι λόγο της διαμόρφωσής μας και εξέλιξή μας. Δεν είχαμε τα εργαλεία κατάλληλα να επιβιώσουμε σε κατάσταση σκότους γιατί δεν εξελίξαμε τους κατάλληλους μηχανισμούς.

Σκέφτηκα πως δεν είναι στην ουσία το σκοτάδι και το άγνωστο που μας φοβίζει αλλά το αίσθημα ανεπάρκειας και ανημπόριας που δημιουργείται σε σχέση με το γνωστό και τις εμπειρίες μας. 
Γνωστό αποκαλώ τα δημιουργήματα της φαντασίας από ιστορίες της παράδοσης, ένα έργο που είδαμε κ τρομάξαμε, ιστορίες καθημερινές από ειδήσεις , ή περιστατικά στην ζωή μας.

Ετσι όταν φοβόμαστε για το μέλλον δεν φοβόμαστε για το άγνωστο αλλά για κάτι που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε αβοήθητοι, αδύναμοι και ανεπαρκείς.

Δεν ακούγεται παράδοξο;; Να φοβάσαι το άγνωστο.... Την παραπάνω διατύπωση πως το άγνωστο δεν είναι αυτό που μας φοβίζει στην ουσία την έχει κάνει ο *J.Krishnamurti* κ πιθανόν πολλοί αλλοι φιλόσοφοι.
Οντως αν το σκεφτείς ακούγεται λογικό και παράδοξη η διατύπωση φοβάμαι το άγνωστο. Πως μπορείς να φοβάσαι κάτι που δεν είναι διατυπωμένο. Άρα αυτό που φοβάσαι είναι το γνωστό που μπορεί με το μυαλό σου να προβάλεις τοποθετώντας το στο μέλλον. 

Πόσες άραγε αναμασημένες εκφράσεις έχουν επικρατήσει και τις θεωρούμε δόγματα και αλήθειες.
Βέβαια η παραπάνω δήλωση από πολλούς μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο να θεωρηθεί γεγονός...

Χώρος για σκεπτικισμό....

----------


## serios

Ένα άρθρο πάνω στη σκέψη του J.Krishnamurti για τον φόβο επιγραμματικά.
https://www.maxmag.gr/politismos/phi...zi-na-veltion/

----------

